# 2 divers need a ride...



## FelixH

Anyone going out to dive/spearfish tomorrow (Tuesday)?

We need a ride if you have room for two more.

Felix 292-4572


----------



## Telum Pisces

If only you could have posted this earlier this morning or so. I was halfway thinking of taking the day off tomorrow and getting out. But I decided against it and scheduled something that I have to get done for work tomorrow.


----------



## FelixH

> *Knot a Yacht (5/12/2008)*If only you could have posted this earlier this morning or so. I was halfway thinking of taking the day off tomorrow and getting out. But I decided against it and scheduled something that I have to get done for work tomorrow.


cough cough, sniffle... 

Jon, it sounds like you might be getting sick... you sure you can make it to work???

I would have posted earlier, but another trip for tomorrow fell through because of an unexpected obligation.


----------



## GMan

Man its suposed to be nice tommorow too. Im still licking my wounds from this weekend. Thanks for the rods Felix, they got put to use. Just didnt catch shit, I gotta go shoot something to make me feel better.


----------



## FelixH

Well, I don't know how nice it's going to be... NOAA is still showing a pretty crappy forecast, but the Navy wave models look decent, about 3' early and less as the day goes.

I'm willing to give it a shot if I can find someone with a boat that wants to go.

Oh, no problem on the gear, just wish you had caught a big shark with one of those rigs...


----------



## Clay-Doh

Got your message Felix, sorry I couldn't call back, its Monday, and I been on the phone all day. Unfortunately I aint goin tommorow.


----------



## FelixH

We got a ride!!!!

Thank you Dalton! See you in the morning.

Also, thanks Jon and Brandon for trying to get us out. Let me know next time you want to go!

Felix


----------



## FenderBender

See you in the morning Felix!


----------

